# 104 SE Florida Beaches and Surf Fishing Areas



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*PART 1 . . .

SE Florida Beaches and Surf Fishing Areas

104 Beaches in Palm Beach, Broward, Dade and Monroe Counties 

September, 2004 
By Jim Sawyer 

(Listed from North to South) 
________________________________________
PALM BEACH 
Blowing Rocks Preserve
County: Palm Beach
Location: Jupiter Island
Hours: 9AM To 5PM
What to Catch: 
General Notes: $3.00 Entrance fee
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Coral Cove Park
County: Palm Beach
Location: SR 707 Tequesta
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
What to Catch: Snook, good trough and rocks.
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Picnic, Diving, Trails, Restrooms, Showers, Fishing Jetty?
Checked: 2004-07-24 
________________________________________
Dubois Park, Jupiter Island Park
County: Palm Beach
Location: Dubois Rd south of Jupiter Inlet
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
What to Catch: S side of inlet
General Notes: Lifeguard, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Volleyball, Playground, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Jupiter Beach Park
County: Palm Beach
Location: Beach Dr. south of inlet
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset except inlet and jetty.
What to Catch: South Jetty of Jupiter Inlet, Snook, Tarpon, Bluefish, Mutton snapper, Whiting, Pompano, Sand Perch, No fishing on Park beach
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Picnic, Playground, Restrooms, Showers, Jetty, 
Checked: 2004-07-24 
________________________________________
Carlin Park
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A south of Indiantown Rd., Jupiter
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
What to Catch: Good spot during mullet run. North end seems best.
General Notes: Baseball Park, Lifeguard, Picnic, Food service, Restrooms, Ampitheatre, Playground, Showers, fishing
Checked: 2004-07-24 
________________________________________
Jupiter Beach
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A north of Marcinski Rd
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
What to Catch: Good spot during mullet run.
General Notes: Parking along A1A, 5 boardwalks over dunes.
Checked: 2004-09-04 
________________________________________
Ocean Cay
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A at Marcinski Rd
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
What to Catch: Pompano, north of pier to Jupiter Reef Club.
General Notes: Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Playground, 
Checked: 2004-07-24 
________________________________________
Juno Beach Park
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A North of Donald Ross Rd., Juno Beach
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
What to Catch: Juno Beach Pier. Good spot during mullet run. Summer snook
General Notes: Lifeguard, Picnic, Playground, Food service, Parking, Restrooms, Showers, Surfing, New Pier
Checked: 2004-07-24 
________________________________________
Juno Park
County: Palm Beach
Location: Juno Rd /ICW
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, Picnic, Playground, Restrooms, Boating, Ballfields
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Loggerhead Park
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A & US1 north of Donald Ross Rd, Juno Bch.
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, Picnic, Playground, Restrooms, Showers, Trails, Marine Life Center, Tower
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
John D MacArthur St. Park
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A north end of Singer Island, 2.8mi south of PGA Blvd.
Hours: 8AM-Sundown
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Center, Trails, Boardwalk, Diving, Surfing, Fees $3.25 per vehicle
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Ocean Reef Park
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A north of Hilton on Singer Island
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
What to Catch: Bluefish, Spanish mackerel, 
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Picnic, Playground, Restrooms, Showers, Diving, Surfing, Trails, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Riviera Beach Municipal Park
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A at Blue Heron Blvd.(SE)
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
What to Catch: Snook, Tarpon, Jacks,
General Notes: Lifeguard, Metered Parking, Food service, Picnic, Playground, Restrooms, Shopping, Volleyball, Surfing, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Phil Foster Park
County: Palm Beach
Location: Blue Heron Bridge/ICW
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Swimming, Boating, Lifeguard
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Palm Beach Shores Municipal
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A, north bank of Lake Worth Inlet, PBS
Hours: 
What to Catch: North Jetty Lake Worth Inlet, Jacks, Snook, Tarpon, Cobia, Grouper, Mangrove snapper. Best during mullet run Oct - Nov. Snook in inlet Jun - Sep.
General Notes: Showers, Restrooms, Lifeguard, Parking by City Permit $10, $100/yr nonresident beach stickers
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Clarke Ave Beach
County: Palm Beach
Location: South of Breakers, N of Municipal Beach
Hours: 8AM - 8PM
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, 34 spaces weekdays only, 2hr. 8:30A-5:30P, Unguarded
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Palm Beach Midtown Municipal
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A/Atlantic at Okeechobee Blvd, Royal Palm
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, Metered, Lifeguard, Showers, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Clarke Ave Beach
County: Palm Beach
Location: South of Breakers, N of Municipal Beach
Hours: 8AM - 8PM
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, 34 spaces weekdays only, 2hr. 8:30A-5:30P, Unguarded
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Phipps Ocean Pk.
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A south of Southern Blvd, N of Lake Worth
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
What to Catch: No Fishing
General Notes: Lifeguard,Metered Parking, Picnic, Playground, Restrooms,Showers, Chickees, rocky beach,
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Kreusler, Richard Pk
County: Palm Beach
Location: Ocean Blvd. north of Lake Worth Rd
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
What to Catch: Offshore reef, Barracuda, Snook, Pompano,
General Notes: Lifeguard, Metered Parking, Restrooms, Showers, Lake Worth Pier just south of park
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Lake Worth Beach
County: Palm Beach
Location: Ocean Blvd. A1A at Lake Ave.
Hours: 6AM-
What to Catch: Lake Worth Pier. Try beach north of pier during mullet run.
General Notes: Lifeguard,Metered Parking, Picnic, Food service, Playground, Shopping, Pier, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Lantana Municipal
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A at Ocean Blvd., next to Ritz Carlton
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset, Guard 9A-5P
What to Catch: Offshore reef
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Picnic, Playground, Food service, Restrooms, Showers, Diving, Surfing, Volleyball, Fees meters for non-residents
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Ocean Inlet Pk
County: Palm Beach
Location: Ocean Blvd north of Boynton Bch Blvd / Ocean Ave. @ Inlet, Ocean Ridge
Hours: 24 Hrs
What to Catch: North & South Jetties Boynton/ S. Lake Worth Inlet Snook, Tarpon, Barracuda, Cero mackerel, Spanish mackerel, Jacks, Pompano, Permit, Blues, Sharks, & Bonito. Good spot during mullet run. Snook in inlet Jun - Sep. Jetty at N. jetty on ebb tide for bait. 
General Notes: Parking, Picnic, Playground, Surfing, Restrooms, Showers, Food service, Lifeguard
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Ocean Ridge Hammock Pk
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A in Ocean Ridge, S of Inlet
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking sm lot on east, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Boynton Public Beach
County: Palm Beach
Location: Ocean Blvd at Ocean Ave
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Picnic, Playground, Restrooms, Showers, Food service, Fees $10 nonresident 11/1-4/14 $5 summer
Checked: 2000-09-02 
________________________________________
Gulfstream Beach Pk
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A south of Woolbright Rd.
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
What to Catch: Good spot during mullet run.
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Picnic, Showers, Restrooms, Boardwalk, Diving south of guards, 
Checked: 2000-09-02 
________________________________________
Delray Beach
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A at Atlantic Ave, Delray Beach.
Hours: 24 Hrs, no beach parking 11P-5A
What to Catch: Good spot during mullet run.
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Boating, Food service, Shopping, Restrooms, Showers, Surfing (good swell), Volleyball, Diving, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Atlantic Dunes Beach Pk.
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A north of Linton Blvd., Rhodes Ave, Delray Beach
Hours: 24 Hrs, Parking 8A-8P
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Picnic, Surfing ( good swell), Diving, Restrooms, Showers, Trails,
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Spanish River Pk.
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A at Spanish River Blvd.
Hours: 
What to Catch: Japanese Rocks north of park, Snook, 
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Trails, Fees $8 weekday, $10 weekends
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Red Reef Pk.
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A south of Spanish River Blvd.
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Playground, Trails, Diving, Surfing, fees $8 weekdays, $10 weekends
Checked: 2001-09-02*


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*PART 2 . . .

South Beach Pk.
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A at Palmetto, Boca Raton
Hours: 
What to Catch: Good spot during mullet run.
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Restrooms, Showers, Surfing, Volleyball, Fees Enter $7/weekdays $9/weekends
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
South Inlet Pk.
County: Palm Beach
Location: A1A south of Palmetto Rd.& Camino Real, Boca Raton
Hours: 
What to Catch: Boca Inlet, S side, Jacks, Snook, Tarpon, 
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Volleyball,Diving, Surfing, Fees $2/car, $4 weekends
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________

BROWARD 
Deerfield Beach
County: Broward
Location: A1A at Hillsboro Blvd., SE 10 St to County line
Hours: Guards 9-5
What to Catch: Park 6A-11P, Metered, Deerfield Fishing Pier
General Notes: Lifeguard, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Food service, Pier, Fees parking $1.00/hr
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
N. Ocean Park
County: Broward
Location: A1A at NE 16 St, Pompano Beach North of 14St Causeway
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
What to Catch: Beach access to Hillsboro Inlet (Also walkthru south of Dow St.) Snapper in inlet. Pompano, permit, snook and cuda on beach.
General Notes: Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Boating, Fees Meters $1/hr, 25 cars
Checked: 2004-07-25 
________________________________________
Pompano Public Beach
County: Broward
Location: A1A at Atlantic Blvd, SE 8 to NE 4 St
Hours: Guards 9-5 Parking 6A-11P
What to Catch: Pompano/Fishermans Warf, Pompano, 
General Notes: Lifeguard, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Food service, Volleyball, Surfing, Pier, Fees S2 weekday $3 weekend
Checked: 2002-08-07 
________________________________________
Sea Ranch Lakes
County: Broward
Location: A1A N of Commercial. Blvd. at Pine Ave.
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Closed for construction? Marked public access from A1A to County beach. Only parking at Traders Ocean Resort. Free weekdays, $7.00 weekends & holidays.
Checked: 2002-06-07 
________________________________________
Freidt Park
County: Broward
Location: 4801 Bougainvillea Dr. (behind City Hall) Laud. B-T-S
Hours: 
What to Catch: No Fishing
General Notes: Parking, 
Checked: 2004-06-25 
________________________________________
Lauderdale By-The-Sea Beach
County: Broward
Location: A1A/ El Mar Dr. at Commercial Blvd, Flamingo Dr to Pine Ave.
Hours: 24Hr
What to Catch: Anglin's Pier, offshore reef No Fishing from beach
General Notes: Parking, Picnic, Showers, Food service, Diving, Surfing, Volleyball, Fees meters $1.00, or .50 offbeach public lot 1 mile north of pier Steep beach w/ sharp dropoff.
Checked: 2004-06-25 
________________________________________
Earl Lifshey Ocean Park 
County: Broward
Location: A1A at Oakland
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking at A1A, Showers, Food service, No Dogs
Checked: 2004-09-04 
________________________________________
Vista Park
County: Broward
Location: 2800 N. Atlantic Blvd., Ft. Laud. S. of Oakland Pk. Blvd
Hours: 8AM-8PM
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, 2 small lots, free
Checked: 2004-09-04 
________________________________________
Fort Lauderdale North Beach
County: Broward
Location: A1A from Sunrise Blvd. to Oakland
Hours: 24 Hr. Guards 9AM-5PM
What to Catch: Pompano
General Notes: Parking, restrooms, showers, surfing, lifeguards
Checked: 2004-09-04 
________________________________________
Hugh Taylor Birch St. Rec. Area
County: Broward
Location: 3109 E Sunrise Blvd at A1A
Hours: Guards 9-5, Park 8A-Sunset
What to Catch: ICW Seawall, Mangrove snapper
General Notes: Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Canoes on ICW, Tunnel to beach, Fees Parking $4.00/day, Visitor Center, Lifeguards by Brwd. County.
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Ft. Laud. City Pk Central
County: Broward
Location: A1A Las Olas to Sunrise Blvd.
Hours: 24Hr
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, Lifeguard, Showers, 2 Parking Garages, Food service, Shopping, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Fort Lauderdale Beach South
County: Broward
Location: A1A, 17 St Causeway to Las Olas
Hours: Guards 10A-5P, Beach 24Hr
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Restrooms, Showers, Shopping, Food service, Volleyball, Fees Lots $1-6/day, meters $1.50/hr
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Harbor Beach
County: Broward
Location: Port Everglades Inlet to 17 St Causeway
Hours: Gate closed 10P-6A, permit park 6P-7A
What to Catch: N Jetty of Port Everglades. North Jetty usually better on incoming tide, south on outgoing..
General Notes: Private Condos, marked access gate on SE 20 St. & S Ocean Ln (look for red hydrant). Parking free, but limited at end of South Ocean 6am-6pm only. Surfing, Jetty, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
John U Lloyd Beach St. Rec. Area
County: Broward
Location: A1A at North end of Dania Bch Blvd
Hours: Guards 8-4:30, Park 8A-Sunset
What to Catch: S Jetty of Port Everglades, Spanish mackerel, Pompano, Grouper, Snapper, Snook best on last half of outgoing tide.
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Center, Trails, Food service, Boating, Fees $4.00 /car upto 8 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Dania Beach
County: Broward
Location: A1A at Dania Beach Blvd
Hours: Guards 9-5, No Fishing 9A-6P
What to Catch: Dania Beach Pier
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Chickees, Diving, No alcohol, Food service, Pier, Fees Meters $1.00/hr
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Keating Beach
County: Broward
Location: A1A Green St to Dania Bch. Blvd.(Hollywood. North)
Hours: Guards 8-6, No Parking 12-6
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Lifeguard, Picnic, Restrooms, Sm Boat-launch at Meade St, Fees meters $.25/hr
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Hollywood North Beach Pk.
County: Broward
Location: A1A Sheridan St to Forrest St
Hours: Guards 9A-6P No Parking 10P-6A
What to Catch: ICW access from boardwalks west of A1A, pompano from beach.
General Notes: Lifeguard, Picnic, Restrooms, Surfing, Food service Parking $3 weekdays, $5 weekend & Holiday. Meters $/Hr.
Checked: 2004-07-04 
________________________________________
Hollywood Boardwalk
County: Broward
Location: A1A, Hallandale Beach Blvd. to Sheridan St.
Hours: Guards 9-6
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Restrooms, Showers, Food service, Shopping, Fees Meters $1.00/hr, garage at Michigan St.
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Harry Barry Park
County: Broward
Location: A1A east on Azalea
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, Picnic, Playground, Restrooms, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Beverly Beach
County: Broward
Location: 
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Hallendale Beach North
County: Broward
Location: A1A at Hallendale Bch Blvd.
Hours: Closed due to construction
What to Catch: Spanish mackerel, Bluefish, 
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Food service, Fees meters $1/hr
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Hallandale Beach, South
County: Broward
Location: 300 ft south of Hallandale North
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: 300ft south of main beach (private property in between). 
Checked: 2001-09-02*


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*PART 3 . . .

DADE 
Golden Beach/ Tweedle Pk.
County: Dade
Location: A1A, 194 St to Broward County
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Not found!, Private except 4 spaces & Rec. Area at Tweedle Park at south edge. Fees $1.25/hr
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Sunny Isles Beach
County: Dade
Location: A1A at Sunny Isles Cswy. Bayview Ct. to 194 St.
Hours: Guards 9-7
What to Catch: Newport Pier, Bluefish, Spanish mackerel, Pompano, 
General Notes: Parking, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Haulover Park Beach
County: Dade
Location: A1A/10800 Collins Ave. to Bayview Ct. North Miami Beach
Hours: Guards 9-5, Park Sunrise to sunset
What to Catch: N Jetty Haulover Inlet, Snook, Tarpon, Bluefish, Pompano, Spanish mackerel, 
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Food service, Jetty, Fees $3.50/car
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Samson Oceanfront Park
County: Dade
Location: A1A/Collins Ave. at 174 St., Miami Beach
Hours: Guards 
What to Catch: No Fishing
General Notes: Lifeguard, Picnic, Playground, Restrooms, Showers, Volleyball, No Parking
Checked: 2004-09-04 
________________________________________
Bal Harbour
County: Dade
Location: 96 St to Haulover Inlet
Hours: 
What to Catch: S Jetty Haulover Inlet, Snook, Tarpon south of inlet, 
General Notes: metered Parking under bridge closed at night, Jetty, fee Parking 96th St at Sheraton /Bal Harbour Shops
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Surfside
County: Dade
Location: 87 Terr to 96 St
Hours: Guards 8:30-5:00
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, Community Center ($3) at 93 St has pool, Restrooms, Showers, Food service, Lifeguard, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
North Shore Park
County: Dade
Location: A1A/Collins Ave. at 79 St. to 87 Terr, Miami Beach
Hours: Guards 9-6
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Fees $2 enter, $1/hr, Nice
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Open Space Park
County: Dade
Location: 79-87 St. at Collins Ave, Miami Bch.
Hours: Guards 9-6, Beach 7A-8P
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Metered Parking Lot, Restrooms, Showers, Trails, Diving, Volleyball, Fees Lots $1/person, poor
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
72nd St. Beach
County: Dade
Location: A1A Collins Ave at 72 St. Miami Bch.
Hours: 5A-Midnight
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Metered parking at 72 & 73 between Collins & Washington Aves., No alcohol, Restrooms, Showers, Volleyball, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
64 Street Park
County: Dade
Location: A1A at 64 St, Miami Beach
Hours: 5A-Midnight
What to Catch: Spanish mackerel, Bluefish, 
General Notes: Metered Parking, No alcohol, Restrooms, Showers, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
53rd St. Beach
County: Dade
Location: A1A at 53 St. Miami Beach
Hours: 5A-Midnight
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Metered Parking, Lifeguard, Restrooms, Showers, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Indian Beach Pk
County: Dade
Location: A1A north of 44 St Miami Beach
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
46th St. Beach
County: Dade
Location: A1A at 46 St. Miami Beach
Hours: 5A-Midnight
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Metered Parking lot,Lifeguard, Restrooms, Showers, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Miami Beach Central, Mid-Beach
County: Dade
Location: 22-46 St.
Hours: Guards 9-6
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Boardwalk, Parking, Restrooms, Fees Meters $1/hr, poor
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
35th St. Beach
County: Dade
Location: A1A at 35 St. Miami Beach
Hours: 5A-Midnight
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Metered Parking lot, Lifeguard, Showers, No Restrooms, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
21st St. Beach,Collins Park
County: Dade
Location: A1A at 21 St Miami Beach
Hours: 5A-Midnight
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Metered Parking lot, Lifeguard, Restrooms, Showers, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
South Beach/ Lummus Pk
County: Dade
Location: MacAuthur Cswy, Ocean Dr 5th to 15 St. Miami Beach
Hours: Guards 9:30-4:30, Beach 5A-Midnight
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Chickees, Restrooms, Showers, Playground, Food service, Shopping, Jetty, Pier, Fees meters $1/hr, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
South Pointe Park
County: Dade
Location: Washington Ave, 1st to 5th Streets, southern tip of Miami Beach
Hours: 5A-Midnight
What to Catch: S. Jetty/Pier Government Cut, Snook, Tarpon, Cobia, Permit, Barracuda, 
General Notes: Metered Parking lot, Diving, Food service, Lifeguard, Picnic, Playground, Restrooms, Showers, Surfing, Volleyball, Pier, Jetty, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Fisher Island
County: Dade
Location: Ferry from MacAuthur Caswy.
Hours: 
What to Catch: Ferry landing for netting pilchards.
General Notes: Private
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Hobie Beach
County: Dade
Location: Rickenbacker Cswy. before Virginia Key
Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking along causeway, Food service, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Virginia Key
County: Dade
Location: Rickenbacker Cswy, Miami
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Closed
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Crandon Park
County: Dade
Location: 4000 Crandon Blvd Key Biscayne
Hours: Guards 9-7, Park 8A-7P
What to Catch: Wade out to fish offshore sandbar
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Food service, Diving, Trails, Volleyball, Fees $1 toll, $3.50/day
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Bill Baggs Cape Florida State Rec
County: Dade
Location: Key Biscayne south tip
Hours: Guards 10-4 Park 8A-Sundown
What to Catch: Snook, Mangrove snapper, Barracuda
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Picnic, Playground, Restrooms, Food service, Lighthouse, Trails, Boating, Fees $1 Rickenbacker Cswy. $4/day/car
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Matheson Hammock County Park
County: Dade
Location: 9616 Old Cuttler Rd., S. Coral Gables Biscayne Bay
Hours: 6A-Sunset
What to Catch: Seatrout, Snook, Mutton snapper, Bonefish, 
General Notes: Food service, Lifeguard, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Trails, Volleyball, Fees $3.50/car
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Homestead Bayfront Pk
County: Dade
Location: 9698 SW N. Canal Dr ( SW 328 St) Homestead, Biscayne Bay
Hours: 6A-Sunset
What to Catch: Snook, Tarpon, Mangrove snapper, 
General Notes: Lifeguard, Parking, Picnic, Playground, Restrooms, Pool, Food service, Boating, Fees $3.50/car
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Biscayne National Park
County: Dade
Location: 9700 SW 328 St, Homestead,(same as Hmstd.Bayfrnt) Biscayne Bay
Hours: 8:30A-5P
What to Catch: Bonefish, Permit, Mutton snapper, 
General Notes: Convoy Point Visitor Center, Food service, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, glass bottom boat, No alcohol, Diving, Boca Chita & Elliot Keys, Camping, Trails, Picnic, Restrooms, Fees $15.00 docking
Checked: 2001-09-02*


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*PART 4 . . .

MONROE 
Cannon Beach John Pennekamp St. Pk
County: Monroe
Location: MM 102.5, Key Largo
Hours: 8A-Sunset
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Camping, Diving, Food service, Visitor Center, Boating, Fees $4.50/car, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Far Beach, John Pennekamp St. Pk
County: Monroe
Location: MM 102.5, Key Largo
Hours: 8A-Sunset
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Camping, Diving, Food service, Visitor Center, Boating, Fees $4.50/car, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Harry Harris County Park
County: Monroe
Location: MM 92.5, East Beach Rd., Key Largo
Hours: 7:30A-Sunset
What to Catch: Wade the flats
General Notes: Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Food service, Boating, Fees $10 Ramps, $5ea Non-resident on weekends
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Upper Matecumbe County Park
County: Monroe
Location: MM 81.5 B, behind Islamorada Library
Hours: 7:30A-Sunset
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Diving, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Indian Key Fill
County: Monroe
Location: MM 78
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, Undeveloped, Ramp
Checked: 2003-09-05 
________________________________________
Annes Beach
County: Monroe
Location: MM 73.5 O, Lower Matecumbe Key
Hours: 7:30A-Sunset
What to Catch: Wade the flats
General Notes: Parking, Restrooms,Picnic, 
Checked: 2003-09-05 
________________________________________
Long Key St. Rec. Area
County: Monroe
Location: MM 67.5-O
Hours: 
What to Catch: Wade the shallows
General Notes: Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Camping, Diving, Boating, Trails, Fees $3.75 car/driver + .50 ea.
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Sombrero Beach
County: Monroe
Location: MM 50-O, Sombrero Bch Rd, Marathon
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, Picnic, Playground, Restrooms, Showers, Diving, Volleyball, 
Checked: 2003-09-05 
________________________________________
Little Duck Key Beach Park
County: Monroe
Location: MM 39-O south end 7 Mile Bridge
Hours: 7:30A-Sunset
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, 
Checked: 2003-09-05 
________________________________________
Sunshine Key Camping Resort
County: Monroe
Location: MM 39,Ohio Key
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Camping, Boating, Pier,
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Bahia Honda St. Pk.
County: Monroe
Location: MM 37 Big Pine Key
Hours: 8A-Sunset
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, Restrooms, Showers, Food service, Camping, Diving, Trails, Boating, 2 beaches (Loggerhead & Sandspur) Jetty, Pier, Fees $2.50 car/driver + 2.50 first + .50 ea. 
Checked: 2003-09-05 
________________________________________
Boca Chica Beach
County: Monroe
Location: MM 10-O, Big Coppit Key, SR 941 (old 4A) to ocean
Hours: 7:30A-Sunset
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Undeveloped County park, pet friendly
Checked: 2003-09-05 
________________________________________
Smathers Beach
County: Monroe
Location: Roosevelt Blvd. Key West, west of Airport
Hours: 7A-11P
What to Catch: East end has shallow flats for wading. Sandspits extend out from beach for jacks, etc.
General Notes: Parking, Food service, Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Diving, Jetty, 
Checked: 2003-05-24 
________________________________________
C. B. Harvey Rest Beach Park
County: Monroe
Location: Atlantic Blvd. west of Smathers, next to CS Higgs
Hours: 7:30A-11:00P
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking at Sony McCoy Indigenous Pk, Picnic, Restrooms, 
Checked: 2003-05-24 
________________________________________
Clarence S. Higgs Memorial Beach
County: Monroe
Location: End of White St, Atlantic Blvd, Key West
Hours: 7:30A-11:00P
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, Picnic, Food service, Playground,Volleyball, Restrooms, Showers, Pier (dick dock), 
Checked: 2003-05-24 
________________________________________
Dog Beach
County: Monroe
Location: S. end of Vernon Ave., Key West
Hours: 7:30A-11:00P
What to Catch: Winter wade fishing for tarpon, snook, redfish and maybe a bonefish in the shallows.
General Notes: Undeveloped, Pet friendly
Checked: 2003-05-24 
________________________________________
South/ Southnmost Beach
County: Monroe
Location: End of Duval St, Key West
Hours: 7:30A-11:00P
What to Catch: Winter wade fishing for tarpon, snook, redfish and maybe a bonefish in shallows.
General Notes: Undeveloped
Checked: 2003-05-24 
________________________________________
Fort Zachary Taylor
County: Monroe
Location: SW end Southard St., Key West
Hours: 8A-Sunset
What to Catch: At far right as you enter are rocks along Key West Channel. Prime area for tarpon, but may include grouper, snook, mutton snapper or Yellowtail. Snorkeling allowed.
General Notes: Picnic, Restrooms, Showers, Food service, visitor center, Fees $2.50 car/driver, $2.50 first + .50 ea. $1.50 walking.
Checked: 2003-05-24 
________________________________________
Simonton St. Beach
County: Monroe
Location: N end Simonton St, Key West (bayside, a few blks east of Mallory Square
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, Restrooms, Ramp
Checked: 2003-05-24 
________________________________________
Garden Key
County: Monroe
Location: Dry Tortugas Nat. Park
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Everglades National Park
County: Monroe
Location: Flamingo
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: Parking, Camping, Food service, Trails, Boating, 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Clubhouse Beach
County: Monroe
Location: Everglades Nat. Park, Flamingo
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Carl Ross Key
County: Monroe
Location: Everglades Nat. Park, Flamingo
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Cape Sable
County: Monroe
Location: Everglades Nat. Park
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: 
Checked: 2001-09-02 
________________________________________
Gulf Coast Keys
County: Monroe
Location: Everglades Nat. Park
Hours: 
What to Catch: 
General Notes: 
Checked: 2001-09-02*


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

That's a helluva job you've taken on if you're doing ALL of Florida! If there's 104 areas just in the SE, how many in entire state? Nice little snapshot to help answer vacationers questions


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

goinfishing said:


> That's a helluva job you've taken on if you're doing ALL of Florida! If there's 104 areas just in the SE, how many in entire state? Nice little snapshot to help answer vacationers questions


That was the only area of FL I had data for . . .


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

I gotcha. Good info


----------

